# Looking For possible work



## Peter James (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm knowledgeable on piping painter, insolation worker for 2 years..


----------



## anita2892 (12 mo ago)

We bought a house and are going to do renovations. Your services will come in handy)) Send me a personal message with your price


----------



## julimia2234 (6 mo ago)

I just recently renovated my home, so I can't give you a price because I believe every home is unique and should be priced accordingly. I advise you to send your picture before requesting a price and time because I did the same thing before hiring Sydney Construction Company.


----------

